# " Is it OK to get off your bike and walk up a hill?"



## growingvegetables (21 May 2015)

> Failure is a subjective term: is it a fail if you have to get off and walk up a hill? Or a win because you’ve bitten off more than you can chew and are doing it anyway? I tend to lean heavily towards the latter.



I like that!

The sainted Chris - from this, http://www.theguardian.com/environm...s-it-ok-to-get-off-your-bike-and-walk-up-hill


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 May 2015)

Oh hell yes, life is too short to stress over the fact you didn't make it up the hill.



















but do it a second time on the same hill and you are pants.


----------



## Piemaster (21 May 2015)

Sometimes ambition is defeated by ability


----------



## NormanD (21 May 2015)

I'm out to enjoy my cycling, not force myself into a heart attack tackling something that might be above me, if I need to walk up a hill, then hell yes I'll walk up, but next time I'll remember to take my bike with me


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 May 2015)

I've got some nice sensible gearing so I get up pretty well anything even at my advanced stage of decrepitude. Unless I've really overdone it or something (like being unwell) I do my best to ride. I actually find getting off and pushing the bike is harder work.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (21 May 2015)

Its when you need to walk down a hill that you know you have a problem.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2015)

There is no failure. As with any exercise, if you do it your a winner. It doesn't matter if you have to get off and walk. Just doing something, anything makes you a winner.


----------



## MikeW-71 (21 May 2015)

Yes, it's OK. I'll try not to, and just stop for a breather, but walking has been done before and will be done again.


----------



## PatrickPending (21 May 2015)

the other week going up a single track road to ridge hill, car coming the other way, I stopped to let him by, and found I couldn't do a hill start on a 11% hill (well not without the possibility of falling off as I was on clipless spds...if that makes sense). 300m walk just glad I didn't see any other cyclists!


----------



## summerdays (21 May 2015)

That's good I took his advice today ... As I got to the end of my energy levels.

Mostly I try to crawl up in a really low speed but today it just wasn't worth the effort!


----------



## Fubar (21 May 2015)

Yes.


Next?


----------



## Markymark (21 May 2015)

i live just over half a mile from the high street. I see loads of my neighbours driving there. I despair at the cars circling for the empty space near the supermarket doors when there's half a car oark empty the other side of the service road.

A cyclist who cycles up to a steep hill, then walks up it, then carries on cyvling is 865,478,458.54 times better than the lazy twunts I listed above.


----------



## Archie_tect (21 May 2015)

When you can walk up faster and with less effort than cycling in a low gear, then yes!!


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2015)

That hill climb TT champ Mr Boardman has gone soft in his old age.  No it's not OK. Sheesh.


----------



## numbnuts (21 May 2015)

The day I have to walk is the same day I give up.
One of these helps 
*TEC MOUNTAIN GOAT*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330669619180?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 May 2015)

I don't walk up hills, I just avoid them.


----------



## GM (21 May 2015)

Yes! That's why they're called push bikes.


----------



## iandg (21 May 2015)

Enough said

do a google image search of 'Koppenberg' and look at the pros doing it


----------



## MikeW-71 (21 May 2015)

Even the pros have had to do it.

Many years back, tackling the Muro di Surmano, many riders slung their bikes over their shoulders and ran up cyclocross-style.


----------



## MarkF (21 May 2015)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I actually find getting off and pushing the bike is harder work.



On tours if I am struggling upwards and slowing down towards 7kph, I get off and push, doing so always seems like a rest to me.


----------



## oldfatfool (21 May 2015)

The only problem with stopping and walking on a hill, is getting started again on the hill


----------



## jefmcg (21 May 2015)

Funny. Previously that article enraged people here at cyclechat.


*Blood-boiling article in the Grauniad*


----------



## postman (21 May 2015)

Yes it is ok.After i finish on the Leeds and Liverpool canal,i walk myself and bike over Kirkstall Road and up past the swimming baths.I hate that road and its junctions.So much safer to cross using the Green Man.I get on after the Railway Station,when it levels off.Do i care no.I have also spotted a little cafe sarnie shop.I might just give him a visit.Instead of Costa in Headingley.Support the locals i say.


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 May 2015)

Walk!!!!!!!! no chance thats a defeat in my book


----------



## Ian H (21 May 2015)

Especially on fixed. You have a 24" gear, so use if when necessary.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (21 May 2015)

We fight enough battles in our stressful lives without finding others in our free time.


----------



## HertzvanRental (21 May 2015)

Consider it an economy measure-less wear on the chain!


----------



## ACS (21 May 2015)

Walking up Cairn O'Mount on my first 200km Audax I was overtaken by another pusher who simply said "Never met a hill I could not walk up" Being 14 stone its a mantra i'm trying to keep very much alive.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 May 2015)

This reminds me of an Arran outing some members of my Ladies group did a while back, I could not go as I was working, had not been at all then, but knew about the hills.
So a few months later I met some of the participants, asked how they got on, I was told:
"Well, we took the train to Ardrossan, then the ferry to Arran, then we started cycling. On seeing the first hill, we turned back and waited for the group in a coffee shop. All in all quite an expensive trip for coffee ..."


----------



## Sara_H (21 May 2015)

St Chris Boardman. 

I love him, I want to marry him and have his babies. 

And ride/walk up lots of hills with him.


----------



## totallyfixed (21 May 2015)

Depends who you are and where you are. For me, no it's most definitely not ok. I expect that will change when I get old.


----------



## snorri (21 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3706610, member: 9609"]I get off and push on really steep stuff but if I hear or see anyone coming I stop and pretend i'm taking a picture [/QUOTE]
There are many variations on that theme, I prefer inspection of a rare roadside plant, checking that odd rattle which seems to be coming from the tail lamp or doing my civic duty and picking up a bit of litter, squashed can, etc..
The list is endless......or you could just be gracious in defeat and salute the youngster overtaking you and intent on pedalling to the summit.


----------



## Dan B (21 May 2015)

DEFENDER01 said:


> Its when you need to walk down a hill that you know you have a problem.


I did that a few years ago on the L2B ride, though admittedly I was on roller skates and didn't fancy descending through a crowd of cyclists with no brakes to speak of


----------



## snorri (21 May 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> "Well, we took the train to Ardrossan, then the fery to Arran, then we started cycling. On seeing the first hill, we turned back and waited for the group in a coffee shop. All in all quite an expensive trip for coffee ..."


Sound like a navigational error, _everyone_ knows you should cycle round the south of Arran and not the north.


----------



## Crackle (21 May 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> i live just over half a mile from the high street. I see loads of my neighbours driving there. I despair at the cars circling for the empty space near the supermarket doors when there's half a car oark empty the other side of the service road


That's not laziness, that's the modern day hunter out stalking.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (21 May 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> This reminds me of an Arran outing some members of my Ladies group did a while back, I could not go as I was working, had not been at all then, but knew about the hills.
> So a few months later I met some of the participants, asked how they got on, I was told:
> "Well, we took the train to Ardrossan, then the ferry to Arran, then we started cycling. On seeing the first hill, we turned back and waited for the group in a coffee shop. All in all quite an expensive trip for coffee ..."



There are hills on Arran?!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 May 2015)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> There are hills on Arran?!


There are hills everywhere


----------



## Hip Priest (21 May 2015)

I feel bad if I have to walk up a hill. Been a while since I had to do it mind. Last time it was because the surface was slippy, so I had to put a foot down to avoid crashing, and then it was too steep to get clipped in.


----------



## ayceejay (21 May 2015)

So what is the deal then, you come across a hill you didn't know was there and you have to get off your bike and walk at a certain point because you can't get up it on your bike?


----------



## DEFENDER01 (21 May 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> There are hills everywhere


We have hills but all of our hills seem to go up not down.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 May 2015)

ayceejay said:


> So what is the deal then, you come across a hill you didn't know was there and you have to get off your bike and walk at a certain point because you can't get up it on your bike?


Aye, because if you'd have known it was there you would have gone a different route


----------



## slowmotion (21 May 2015)

I've walked up lots of hills. Sometimes I've subsequently ridden up them and felt a sense of personal achievement but that's as far as it goes. I just try and turn the pedals until I can't turn them any more, then I walk or rest for a minute and try again. Shame doesn't enter the picture. I'm doing it for me, not trying to prove something to anybody else.


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2015)

Walking up climbs is ok if you think that it's ok, but that is a personal preference! 

I prefer to ride up hills rather than walk up them, but I don't avoid steep hills that I know I can't manage. I have low gears on my bikes so I can get up even quite long stretches of 20% but 25+% is always going to be a bit tough.

In 2012 I took a forum ride up what was known as the '_Côte de Goose Eye_' in this year's inaugural Tour de Yorkshire. That time I struggled and had to walk it but I did have a reasonable excuse - unbeknown to me at the time, my pulmonary artery was half clogged with blood clots! I got my revenge in the TdY sportive a couple of weeks ago - I rode up every climb including Goose Eye and did get a lot of satisfaction from that, especially since 90% of the riders around me were walking and the crowd were screaming at those of us still riding - '_Dig deep, lads!_'. If I'd dug any deeper I would have been holidaying on a beach in Australia!


----------



## Tin Pot (22 May 2015)

Only if you have cramped in both legs, cried out like a baby seal being clubbed to death, are still sobbing uncontrollably and yet walking through the pain and tears as though the hill really mattered.

Otherwise, its not acceptable.


----------



## vernon (22 May 2015)

Hills were invented so that everyone could take advantage of their 24" gears.


----------



## Joffey (22 May 2015)

I stop for a breather if my legs or lungs have given up but then try to carry on riding. No shame in pushing - at least you are out on your bike. It's better pushing up a hill that pushing a donut into your gob on the sofa.


----------



## tyred (22 May 2015)

I'm not too proud to walk.


----------



## Profpointy (22 May 2015)

why oh why do people buy bikes with gearing to suit Wiggo and his ilk. Buy sensible gearing and you can cycle up anything


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 May 2015)

Profpointy said:


> why oh why do people buy bikes with gearing to suit Wiggo and his ilk. Buy sensible gearing and you can cycle up anything


Because some of them believe they really are Wiggo and that the roads should be closed for them and that they and their peleton of mates have the right to engulf you in their bid for sucess in that particular sportive that happens to be on in your area that day.

Nobbers!

and breathe


----------



## Sittingduck (22 May 2015)

I try really hard to not stop and or walk. If it's a last resort though, I think it's ok for people to do this. Thank you


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 May 2015)

Only if you want one of these.


----------



## HertzvanRental (22 May 2015)

Very few people walk up hills deliberately. They usually under-estimate their fitness and/or have the wrong gearing for their abilities. If you are in this position, you really have no choice. Most however will take this as a reality check and take the appropriate action so that it does not happen in the future.


----------



## Fnaar (22 May 2015)

No. You never get off and walk. Dem's da roolz.


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2015)

It's called the walk of shame.


----------



## nickyboy (22 May 2015)

The roolz are dead clear
First time up a hill you're allowed a little stop for a breather or even a walk as you may have underestimated how hard the hill was
Subsequent times, don't even think about it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3707502, member: 259"]If somebody does whiz past you on the bike, try and look like you've stopped riding because you've got a puncture, your chain is broken, or you urgently need to go to the toilet.[/QUOTE]

Or an urgent phone call.


----------



## Eribiste (22 May 2015)

I've done the new cassette thing with more teeth on the largest sprocket, which has helped. Next step is to change the rear wheel for the one on my wife's Brompton.


----------



## Fubar (22 May 2015)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> There are hills on Arran?!



Mostly flat, some lumps, no real hills...


----------



## s7ephanie (22 May 2015)

i walk up the speed bumps


----------



## HertzvanRental (22 May 2015)

Fnaar said:


> No. You never get off and walk. Dem's da roolz.


And to think many of you have lambasted golfers for their arcane attitudes!! Umm!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 May 2015)

*" Is it OK to get off your bike and walk up a hill?"*

No, it's not. You must immediately descend and try another day.


----------



## summerdays (22 May 2015)

No if I'd never got past the first hill I couldn't get up when I started, I'd not have cycled much, in fact I can remember having markers on hills of where I would aim to pass to get that little bit further. I'm still very slow up hills 3mph yesterday


----------



## Jayaly (22 May 2015)

The only reason I try to avoid walking up hills is because my two year old personal trainer on the back badgers me get back on. Tyrant.


----------



## Effyb4 (22 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> No if I'd never got past the first hill I couldn't get up when I started, I'd not have cycled much, in fact I can remember having markers on hills of where I would aim to pass to get that little bit further. I'm still very slow up hills 3mph yesterday


 
That's exactly what I do. Some of the hills around here I haven't managed all the way on my first or second time, but each time I try to get a little bit further. Eventually I have been able to ride up them. This week I have been really pleased to get up some pretty tough hills (for me) without stopping or walking, but I wouldn't have minded if I did. I did take a break at the top of some of them though.


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3706610, member: 9609"]I get off and push on really steep stuff (my gearing is not all that low) but if I hear or see anyone coming I stop and pretend i'm taking a picture - now how sad is that [/QUOTE]

Ah that was you then was it?
As I was flying up that hill in 2nd I thought why is that strange guy composing a photgraph when he hasn't got a camera


----------



## HertzvanRental (22 May 2015)

Whether you walk or ride, the sun will still come up tomorrow!


----------



## MichaelW2 (22 May 2015)

I've been defeated by hills approaching 25% and I use an LX crankset.
I wonder how many pushers are using professional road-racer gears, but lack the strength of professionals.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 May 2015)

MichaelW2 said:


> I've been defeated by hills approaching 25% and I use an LX crankset.
> I wonder how many pushers are using professional road-racer gears, but lack the strength of professionals.


Simple answer there, is a lot.


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2015)

MichaelW2 said:


> I've been defeated by hills approaching 25% and I use an LX crankset.
> I wonder how many pushers are using professional road-racer gears, but lack the strength of professionals.



Not many. Most bikes are sold with compacts. It's ego over fitness some times. 

I run conventional 53 x 39 as my bikes are older, it was 52 x 42 but I've dropped to a 39. But you still have to get the bikes up hills.

If you are riding every day, then your ability will improve, you won't need extra climbing gears. Lots of folk only get time to get out once or twice a week, and that means you will need the gears. It's only the nutters that are riding lots and lots that won't need the gear ratios. It's a time thing.


----------



## screenman (22 May 2015)

Profpointy said:


> why oh why do people buy bikes with gearing to suit Wiggo and his ilk. Buy sensible gearing and you can cycle up anything



I did not know you could buy a bike with a 56x11 or the suchlike.


----------



## dave r (22 May 2015)

I do most of my miles on fixed, once in a while I'll come to a stop on a hill and have to use my feet, its no big deal.


----------



## Profpointy (22 May 2015)

fossyant said:


> Not many. Most bikes are sold with compacts. It's ego over fitness some times.
> 
> I run conventional 53 x 39 as my bikes are older, it was 52 x 42 but I've dropped to a 39. But you still have to get the bikes up hills.
> 
> If you are riding every day, then your ability will improve, you won't need extra climbing gears. Lots of folk only get time to get out once or twice a week, and that means you will need the gears. It's only the nutters that are riding lots and lots that won't need the gear ratios. It's a time thing.



Compacts seem like a marketing fob-off pretending you've got lower gears, when you haven't really.
I had 50,40,30 on my older bike,(a considerable improvement on the 52/40 it came with), and even then it wasn't really as low as I'd like. Pretending a 52/34 or whatever is a low gear is just BS. My thorn drop bar tourer has mountain bike gears and that's much better. That said, my main bike only has one gear, and I live in a hilly city - and I'm well passed the first flush of youth.


----------



## screenman (22 May 2015)

I am 59 and my compact gearing seems low enough for me


----------



## Profpointy (22 May 2015)

screenman said:


> I am 59 and my compact gearing seems low enough for me



Yebbut you probably cheat by cycling lots and practicing and such.


----------



## slowmotion (22 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3707502, member: 259"]If somebody does whiz past you on the bike, try and look like you've stopped riding because you've got a puncture, your chain is broken, or you urgently need to go to the toilet.[/QUOTE]
To be even more convincing, initiate a conversation with the passing rider to tell them in great detail why you have stopped for the above reasons. It works every time.


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2015)

Profpointy said:


> Yebbut you probably cheat by cycling lots and practicing and such.


And living in Lincolnshire ...?


----------



## Profpointy (22 May 2015)

slowmotion said:


> To be even more convincing, initiate a conversation with the passing rider to tell them in great detail why you have stopped for the above reasons. It works every time.



A hillwalking pal of mine, a geologist, used to stop and pick up a rock and stare intensely at it. We weren't fooled


----------



## Milkfloat (23 May 2015)

Well I was inspired by this thread to go back to a hill that I had the shame to walk up once and have avoided ever since. I made it up this morning, got to the top nearly puked and had to sit down for a few minutes. I am not sure if I can claim it as a win or not.


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 May 2015)

No


Milkfloat said:


> Well I was inspired by this thread to go back to a hill that I had the shame to walk up once and have avoided ever since. I made it up this morning, got to the top nearly puked and had to sit down for a few minutes. I am not sure if I can claim it as a win or not.


Now, THAT is a positive post!!


----------



## Mrs M (23 May 2015)

Of course it is 
When I started cycling again I had to get off my mountain bike regularly to get up some local hills.
Now I have been back on the bike for a while and switched to a roadie I can get up those hills no problem (usually)
Don't worry about it, if you're out and going for it that's the main thing.
Enjoy your  (or walk)


----------



## screenman (23 May 2015)

Hills, the more you suffer going up the more joy you get going down.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 May 2015)

Profpointy said:


> Yebbut you probably cheat by cycling lots and practicing and such.


Dontcha just hate swots


----------



## tyred (24 May 2015)

I am currently sitting in a hostel at the giant's causeway. I said I would do a sturmey archer tour this year. I have rode 90 miles in the past two days in difficult terrain with two full panniers with only three gears and haven't had to walk which has surprised me! My fitness must have improved without me realising it. I know it's geared lower than many would choose with 46/22 on 26"* 1 3/8" but even so, I am surprised. The first time I rode the route I did today was done on my viscount with 36/28 bottom gear and no panniers and I was knackered but feel fine today. Just get the miles in obviously works. And I guess stopping smoking may have helped too


----------



## TheDoctor (25 May 2015)

No shame in the 24" gear. I got off for a walk a few times when Bromming my way round Provence last year. Hells teeth, it's meant to be fun!


----------



## Louch (25 May 2015)

I seen some one off and pushing up a hill as I cycled today. Gave them a cheer as said well done as I passed. Hills aren't easy for everyone, and getting up them is a progressive thing. We can't all be racing snakes


----------



## Fnaar (25 May 2015)

I have 52/39, and 12/28 on the back, but recently changed from 11/23
Been riding in Northumberland for about a decade now, and 2 local hills have defeated me in that time, when I had the 39/23 as lowest gear option.
The first Ryal, and Chew Green, for those that know the area (first time, for both... I have "owned" them since, many a time)
I know I said "demz da roolz" earlier in the thread, but I was applying that to my current gear options


----------



## sarahale (25 May 2015)

On road I'll ride up anything, haven't yet had to walk but if I did I wouldn't cry about it. Same goes for down. 

Off road I walk up all the steep stuff and push down the steep stuff too, I'm a coward and need more practice. I came off and landed on a rock with my face and that sort of put me off pushing myself too hard haha


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3706610, member: 9609"]I get off and push on really steep stuff (my gearing is not all that low) but if I hear or see anyone coming I stop and pretend i'm taking a picture - now how sad is that [/QUOTE]

That explains all the bloody photos!!


----------



## tyred (25 May 2015)

I did have to resort to the 24" gear on my way home today and walk for a distance of about 20 feet or so on a short sharp climb and I rode in first gear for about 6 miles due to crazy coastal headwind but that is more to with a bolt upright and very non aero riding position than a lack of gears.
Touring on a 40 year old gents roadster isn't a stupid idea at all despite the lack of gears. I was in no hurry whatsoever and the upright riding position meant I could see everything, the sprung saddle is really appreciated on bumpy roads and everywhere I went there was always someone on cue to ask questions about it so it's a very sociable activity. 139 miles completed over three days although slightly annoyed that a cotterpin came loose on Saturday as I should have checked things more carefully before I set off and huge thanks to the guy in main BMW garage who kindly loaned me a hammer and spanner to tighten it


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> That explains all the bloody photos!!


Ha ha! 

There were some nice views from the steep local Shore Road climb that I rode up this evening but I was not going to stop to take pictures and then struggle to get started again.


----------



## Peter Richardson (26 May 2015)

Must admit did first hilly sportive earlier this month. Je James challenger,managed to get up winnats pass, but curber gap after 65 miles beat me had to walk half of it.felt really deflated when i finished, when I should have celebrating the fact I managed to get round.


----------



## NorvernRob (26 May 2015)

On my first ever road bike ride, I did a 57 mile route including Holme Moss. It was a bad idea, I was knackered after 10 miles as I hadn't been on a bike for 15 years.

However, whilst I had to stop probably 15 times on Holme Moss I never walked, I got back on and pedalled every time until I reached the top. I told myself there and then I'd never walk up a hill. My will was tested soon after as I stupidly tackled Winnats Pass, I was so tired I fell off sideways into the grass without even unclipping. I got back on though, got going and made it to the top.

I've been up both those hills plenty of times since, and lots of other 'hard' hills, but now I'm pretty fit (and 68kg) nothing will ever feel as hard as they did at the point I did them.


----------



## slowmotion (26 May 2015)

TheDoctor said:


> No shame in the 24" gear. Hells teeth, it's meant to be fun!


----------



## ayceejay (26 May 2015)

*" Is it OK to get off your bike and walk up a hill?"*
What ekse are you going to do after you fall off - just lay there and whimper


----------



## TheSoulReaver03 (26 May 2015)

Why would it not be okay? Lots of people do it if they're out of energy and the incline is simply too much. Worrying about stuff like this is meaningless. Just think about your legs getting stronger or whatever. That's what I do


----------



## Archie_tect (27 May 2015)

I'm just grateful I can cycle and do most things I want tho without various bits of me stopping me, so if it's easier walking then so be it... I'm glad I can. Looking at some in my peer group there are lots of people who have crumbling joints and similar problems and wish they could!


----------



## DEFENDER01 (27 May 2015)

If i had a choice between using the stairs or the lift i would use the lift.
Think what i am saying is what ever is easier whats the point in struggling.


----------



## ColinJ (27 May 2015)

DEFENDER01 said:


> If i had a choice between using the stairs or the lift i would use the lift.
> Think what i am saying is what ever is easier whats the point in struggling.


In that case, you might as well get a motorbike!


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 May 2015)

Even Tour de France winners do it





Octave Lapize (the race winner) on the Tourmalet, Tour de France 1910

This was before the authorities went soft and allowed the riders to use gears.


----------



## mustang1 (27 May 2015)

Yup. I done it this morning because I didn't want to get sweaty.


----------



## stoatsngroats (27 May 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> Well I was inspired by this thread to go back to a hill that I had the shame to walk up once and have avoided ever since. I made it up this morning, got to the top nearly puked and had to sit down for a few minutes. I am not sure if I can claim it as a win or not.



Well done, that's the way to do it!


----------



## Hippy (28 May 2015)

Its better than getting part way up then realising you cant get any further, then can't get your feet out of pedals quick enough and falling over.
Slightly embarrassing, i can tell you


----------



## Donger (28 May 2015)

Do what you've got to do ...... just not if you're kitted out in full pro team lycra kit .... or worse still, a polka dot jersey.


----------



## HertzvanRental (28 May 2015)

ColinJ said:


> In that case, you might as well get a motorbike!


Ah!! Another thread. Which motor cycle?


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3717576, member: 259"]I regularly jog past 'mountain' bikers who can only get up hills - which my grandmother would have slaughtered with a sturmey archer 3 speed - by adopting the granniest of gears, but ho-hum.[/QUOTE]
If you've got the gears then you might as well use them.


----------

